# Kid goat needs help...I think :)



## dl120077 (Aug 3, 2015)

Hello all,

I do not usually deal with goats so I have no clue if this is normal or not. However, extraordinary circumstances has brought this animal along with 17 others to me.

Brief history of what I know:
Animals were confiscated. Person jailed. GW brought animals to me.

Only one goat and she is young. Probably 2 -3 months old. Had to have been bottle fed because bottles and Ultra 24 formula were brought to me. This is the only animal confiscated that could have been on this bottle and milk.

I have raw goat milk I use for the others animals I deal with so she will more than likely be moved to raw goat milk as well.

She is the only animal out of the 18 that seems to have problems. I have only had them a few hours so I will have to monitor them to make certain.

The issue is, kid's poop is clear jelly with 'tinges' of blood. GW said upon confiscation, their was brown watery poo in the kennel she was in.

Any clue here. I do not have access to a vet until Tuesday (closed Sunday and Monday's) so if this is something that is common and any of you know what to do, I probably have the antibiotic/necessary items on hand as I deal with a vast amount of animals.

She is drinking milk for me. She was brought in butting me and absolutely starving. I mixed the formula 1/2 strength as a precaution. 

Solids I have not tried yet. With what I feel is apparent Rumen issues, I do not want to give solids since i have no clue if she has had them or what she has had. I do not want to further upset things possibly introducing new solid items.

TYIA


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

First off, move her to goats milk now, just give her small bottles to start and work the amount up.
Second, give her some nice grass hay and also a little alfalfa now. It's really bad to keep a rumen empty ever. 
Can in ask where you are? Most of us on here have the coccidiosis meds she desperately needs. 

In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king. 
He cannot rule the world. 
He is simply alone... 
Dean Koontz


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I agree with goathiker- milk, good hay and treat her for cocci. Cocci is life threatening and will take an animal over night.

Also, check her for anemia and get iron into her if her eye membranes are pale.


----------



## dl120077 (Aug 3, 2015)

goathiker said:


> First off, move her to goats milk now, just give her small bottles to start and work the amount up.
> Second, give her some nice grass hay and also a little alfalfa now. It's really bad to keep a rumen empty ever.
> Can in ask where you are? Most of us on here have the coccidiosis meds she desperately needs.
> 
> ...


Yes, I know Rumen's well 

I am moving her to raw goat milk next feeding.

She has Timothy hay and chopped alfalfa in her pen. She is uninterested.

I have all sorts of meds on hand being that I deal with orphaned animals on a daily bases.

What do I need for a goat to treat coccidiosis? I am assuming the same for wild animals? Sulpha based

Here is what I have on hand I just need the goat dosage if any of these will work:

She weighs 19 lbs

Oral:
Smp/tmz suspension
Albon
Neomycim

Injection: ( probably will not help much but I will list them)
Naxcel
Nuflor Gold
PenG

If any of this will work, which one and what is the dosage you use for goats?

TY


----------



## dl120077 (Aug 3, 2015)

lottsagoats1 said:


> I agree with goathiker- milk, good hay and treat her for cocci. Cocci is life threatening and will take an animal over night.
> 
> Also, check her for anemia and get iron into her if her eye membranes are pale.


TY

She is not pale. First thing I checked was her eyes and gums. Nice and pink


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Albon 12% 1 cc per 5 lbs day one then 1 cc per 10 lbs days 2 thru 5.

In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king. 
He cannot rule the world. 
He is simply alone... 
Dean Koontz


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Give her some b complex and probiotics just in case she's old enough for hay but not eating it for some reason. Is she drinking her bottles ok? Get a fecal done on Tuesday when the vet opens.


----------



## dl120077 (Aug 3, 2015)

TY 


goathiker said:


> Albon 12% 1 cc per 5 lbs day one then 1 cc per 10 lbs days 2 thru 5.
> 
> In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king.
> He cannot rule the world.
> ...


TY this is the same dosage I use for all the other animals so goats are the same then


----------



## dl120077 (Aug 3, 2015)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Give her some b complex and probiotics just in case she's old enough for hay but not eating it for some reason. Is she drinking her bottles ok? Get a fecal done on Tuesday when the vet opens.


She drank her milk earlier perfectly fine. She was starving. Not sure when she had a feeding before i got her. When the GW brought the animals to me she came out of her kennel and was butting me. She was VERY hungry. What is the usual feeding amount and how often for goats. With other animals this size I feed 8 ounces 3x day. Same with goats???

I use Fastrack dispersible pro-biotics with all of my other animals.I checked their label and it is labeled for goats as well so I put some in her bottle when she drank earlier.

I have vitamin b complex. I will give her some.I was afraid of overloading her with too much at once. Should I give it with her next feeding? I am starting Albon as soon as I type this.

I also have some Nutri Drench. Does she need this?

I just fear overloading too much too quick.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

In goats thiamine must be injected. You want the one that says "fortified" or "plus" both have an good thiamine content. Goat injections are done SQ for everything except hormones. I do them over the ribs. 

In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king. 
He cannot rule the world. 
He is simply alone... 
Dean Koontz


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

In don't use nutri- drench so won't comment on that! 
You are smart not to overload but vit B and probiotics/electrolytes won't hurt anything. 

In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king. 
He cannot rule the world. 
He is simply alone... 
Dean Koontz


----------



## dl120077 (Aug 3, 2015)

goathiker said:


> In goats thiamine must be injected. You want the one that says "fortified" or "plus" both have an good thiamine content. Goat injections are done SQ for everything except hormones. I do them over the ribs.
> 
> In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king.
> He cannot rule the world.
> ...


I have had Nutri Drench help save a many a animal that has been brought in to me. Especially the flood babies. I will hold off on it for now. She is not 'down' so to speak. She just has a bad gut.

The B bottle says fortified.....not complex SMH hahaha

B is the same dose as my other rehab animals this size such as a fawn?

I go the Albon down her. She hated it but realized she had no choice in the matter


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Fortified B is 1 cc per 20 lbs but can't really be overdosed easily. 

In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king. 
He cannot rule the world. 
He is simply alone... 
Dean Koontz


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

At three months she could use being dewormed and maybe some probiotics?? As much alfalfa as she will eat. So small it's hard. Good luck!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I wouldn't give nutridrench unless she really goes down. It's best for giving the extremely sick goats a boost. It burns their throats.


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Bless you for stepping in for those in need. Hope the little goat is better now and eating!


----------



## dl120077 (Aug 3, 2015)

Oreosmom said:


> At three months she could use being dewormed and maybe some probiotics?? As much alfalfa as she will eat. So small it's hard. Good luck!


A good bit of her Alfalfa was gone this morning. That's a plus.

On the downside, nothing but brown slimy poo in her kennel this morning. Poor baby. She almost needed a complete bath. Come on ALBON and B. I checked on her at 3 am. All was good. By 5 am she was standing in a pool of runny poo. At least it was not clear jell with blood. So, yet another plus I guess.

It breaks my heart when we get animals like this in. If you are going to have them, at least take care of them especially feed them the RIGHT things and get them medical care when necessary. This person had 18 wild and domestic animals inside the home. Crazy stuff.

Some of this could be stress from yesterday as well. From the sound of it, it was complete Chaos.


----------



## dl120077 (Aug 3, 2015)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> I wouldn't give nutridrench unless she really goes down. It's best for giving the extremely sick goats a boost. It burns their throats.


Yes, down animals is what I usually use it for. It has helped bring back many a animal that was down on intake. Especially the flood babies.

She ate Alfalfa during the night. Drank her milk this morning. Running around like a wild child  Same as yesterday except today her poo is brown slimy instead of white jelly with blood. Hopefully Albon and B will get us to Tuesday when my vet opens.


----------



## dl120077 (Aug 3, 2015)

capracreek said:


> Bless you for stepping in for those in need. Hope the little goat is better now and eating!


Thank you. It is what I do 

She is the absolute sweetest thing I have ever seen.

I have to release the wild animals so attachment is not something I do. I keep them wild. In the cases where people have made pets out of them, I get them back to the wild state best I can and get them back in their natural habitat as quickly as possible.

This is my first domestic animal I have taken in. In the 9 years i have been doing this, they have all been wild.

She is the absolute sweetest thing I have ever seen.

This little girl, well, she is domestic  and I already feel that bond building. She is already seeing me as mom. Follows me step for step during her out of kennel time. I went and sat in my chair this morning. She followed me and plopped down right across my feet. I am in love   

I never name the animals but this little girl has a name  Isabella fits her perfectly 

She is going to be a permanent fixture in this home.

One question... Goats, are they herd animals like fawns. Will she be ok living here by herself or does she need other goats around her to be happy and thrive?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

It would be best to find her another goat companion.


----------



## dl120077 (Aug 3, 2015)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> It would be best to find her another goat companion.


Well then, I guess I am in the market for a goat


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

If you have a varitey of animals around and she helps you with your chores then she can do OK without a goat companion but they are herd animals so another goat never hurts. Our buck gets out all the time and just follows me around as I do chores. He loves to go to the chicken coop with me for some reason. Then he follows me back to his pasture. He is the most loving buck I have ever known.

It is good to have a special little goat to love and stay around.


----------



## dl120077 (Aug 3, 2015)

Capracreek, there is ALWAYS some type of animal here. I intake all year long. Chores run all day long around here.

I will be on the look out for a sister for her. They lady I get raw goat milk from always has babies. I know where to get one that is for sure. I get 12 gallons of milk a week from her so, yeah, she has babies hahahaha

Once Isabella is well, stronger and settled in I might just take her with me when I pick up milk one week and let her pick out her sister


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Maybe the experts could advise on this idea for the runny poo. C&D Antitoxin. Dont know if that interferes with the other treatment your giving.

Sent from my SM-J700T using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## dl120077 (Aug 3, 2015)

I have C&D Antitoxin. I use it for fawns. Never even thought to use it in this case. For some reason, my mind is having problems shifting from wild animal to domestic animal. They are all the same so why does my brain refuse to process this. Anything a goat can have a fawn can have is logged in my brain but I can not seem to shift to, if a fawn can have is so can a goat. 

This is the very first thing I give on intake for fawns.


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

Baby goats are the cutest thing ever. And the best thing about them is how smart they are, or courious I should say. She will put her lips on everything, so like any child pls make sure small or forbidden items are put up. I have two miniature goats, Mom a Negerian Pygme was a rescue and she was 4 months along, so a month later we had Feta which is a dwarf, much smaller than mom. So she came with a built in companion. The goats really need that companion to sleep with, forage with, and to butt heads with. Though she's butting and fiesty is a good sign, if yr going to keep her you might want to discourage it butting you. My girls butt everything, but me. Once you get a second goat you qualify to call yrself a Goatherder!! Welcome to our world!


----------



## dl120077 (Aug 3, 2015)

Oreosmom said:


> Baby goats are the cutest thing ever. And the best thing about them is how smart they are, or courious I should say. She will put her lips on everything, so like any child pls make sure small or forbidden items are put up. I have two miniature goats, Mom a Negerian Pygme was a rescue and she was 4 months, so a month later we had Feta which is a dwarf, much smaller than mom. So she came with a built in companion. The goats really need that companion to sleep with, forage with, and to butt heads with. Though she's butting and fiesty is a good sign, if yr going to keep her you might want to discourage it butting you. My girls butt everything, but me. Once you get a second goat you qualify to call yrself a Goatherder!! Welcome to our world!


Thanks

My home is animal proof. I have 4 fawns right that are indoors with broken legs. Those little rascals get into everything!!!!!

The only time she butts me is when she is really hungry. Same as the fawns. I am discouraging it with her the same I do with them. They act so much alike. I am amazed.

I have not introduced her to the fawns or any of the other animals I am rehabbing nor do I intend to. I have never rehabbed a domestic animal. I deal with the wild. Not sure that I want her to possibly get attached then them be gone when I release. I have 17 fawns. She would have plenty of playmates but I do not think that would be good for her once they are gone in a few months.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

17 fawns! You are one heroic person.

Sent from my SM-J700T using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

There are lots of goat rescue groups where you can look for a friend for her.


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

I have heard hoved animals will bond with each other, fawns fall into that category! I believe yr right getting her a goat sister. Having kept my little goats I have no idea how young one can be weined from mama. But I'm pretty sure it's 3-4 months of age. Thank you for helping those little ones who can't help themselves, I know they would thank you if they could. Our little goats have changed our lifes. LOL..Life was so dull then..and it's been less then a year!


----------



## dl120077 (Aug 3, 2015)

wifeof1 said:


> 17 fawns! You are one heroic person.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700T using Goat Forum mobile app


Yes, quiet busy around here lol That does not include the *****, Possums, bunnies, squirrels lol We had 24 fawns last year. All of them released and back in the wild as they should be. Bottle racks are my friend that is for sure


----------



## dl120077 (Aug 3, 2015)

Oreosmom said:


> I have heard hoved animals will bond with each other, fawns fall into that category! I believe yr right getting her a goat sister. Having kept my little goats I have no idea how young one can be weined from mama. But I'm pretty sure it's 3-4 months of age. Thank you for helping those little ones who can't help themselves, I know they would thank you if they could. Our little goats have changed our lifes. LOL..Life was so dull then..and it's been less then a year!


That is what I was afraid of. I do not want her getting attached then them be gone. Also, I keep the fawns wild. I rehab all the animals that come in that have been treated like a pet back to wild best I can. I would prefer keeping wild and domestic apart. I once had a goose I raised with some baby chicks. The baby chicks tried to follow the goose into its swimming pool. Goose thought it was a chick. Chicks thought they were a goose 

They thank me every day when they come running to the bottle racks when I call them for feeding time. Tails up bleating for me.

Right now, they know me as momma. Once intake is over in September, that is when I start working them off the bottles and I start forcing them off seeing me as mom so they get wild.


----------



## dl120077 (Aug 3, 2015)

Ok, here is what we have:

Went to vet. Fecal is normal. Temp is normal. Vet could not find anything that is causing this awful stinking runny poo.

She drinks milk. Actually demands milk.

She will not eat hay on her own. She did for one night. Since then, nothing. If I feed it to her by hand she will nibble but is basically uninterested in anything solid. Milk, she adores.

Poo is like a river. Brown water with sometimes a little bit of 'slush.' But mostly, water. It smells like rotten turnip greens. AWFUL. At least it is not white jelly with blood now.

Vet said it might be the stress of everything during her confiscation. From what I understand it was wild chaos in the house.

With no history, we do not know if she was on solids or not before intake here.

She is on B vitamins, Fastrack probiotics, Albon (Vet said to continue this until she is due to end. He said never just stop antibiotic until the round is up) and goat milk. Solids, she will not eat except for carrots. I think she would eat her weight in carrots but i limit her to just a few slices after her bottle. I fear the carrots will cause her poo to be worse than it is, if that is possible.

He heard "minimal" rumen sounds. He said if she was on solids before intake, her Rumen might be down. He said Probiotics would help. If she does not get better with this, then we would have to make some decisions.

He gave her a shot of C&D antitoxin. Other than that, he can not find anything that is causing this.

Keep in mind, this is a small animal vet that deals mostly with cats and dogs. SOOOOOO....................

Any suggestions?


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

SpectoGard worked well to dry my kids up when they had the runs this summer. It's made for treating scours in pigs, but you can use it for goats.


----------



## dl120077 (Aug 3, 2015)

Damfino said:


> SpectoGard worked well to dry my kids up when they had the runs this summer. It's made for treating scours in pigs, but you can use it for goats.


Thank you. I looked this up. It says for pigs under 4 weeks of age and under 15 lbs.

Were your kids older and bigger than this?

We are unsure of her age but she weighs 19 lbs.

How long did you give? What dosage and can it be given with the Albon?

Sorry for all the ?'s


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

My kids were less than 4 weeks, but as far as I know it can be used for older goats as well. One kid got a single dose, one got two doses, and the worst one got three doses. Even with the worst goat I noticed marked improvement after a single dose. 

I don't remember what dosage. I think I did a Google search. 

I also have no idea if it can be used with Albon. I wouldn't be worried about giving Specto-Gard to an older kid, but I'd be hesitant to mix medications without vet approval or talking to someone who has experience using both.


----------



## dl120077 (Aug 3, 2015)

Damfino said:


> My kids were less than 4 weeks, but as far as I know it can be used for older goats as well. One kid got a single dose, one got two doses, and the worst one got three doses. Even with the worst goat I noticed marked improvement after a single dose.
> 
> I don't remember what dosage. I think I did a Google search.
> 
> I also have no idea if it can be used with Albon. I wouldn't be worried about giving Specto-Gard to an older kid, but I'd be hesitant to mix medications without vet approval or talking to someone who has experience using both.


Thanks so much.

I have a call into the vet to ask him about this


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm following. I don't have a definite except to say that I don't think it is stress at this point. Stress would have eased by now. Also a definite is to say never give formula if you can avoid doing so, and never, ever, give milk at less than prescribed strength. They can not digest watered down milk or formula.

I like Albon, I think it saved a kid of mine once. ScourChek and SpectoGuard will help even adult goats. So will dolomite. So will PeptoBismol, so will Walmart brand antidiarrheal medications, to stop or slow the flow. But none of them will cure the disease behind the flow. In using them you are doing a good thing, by allowing them not to die of dehydration while allowing them to heal. But you are not healing by them.

Please ask your vet to do a bacterial check. Bacterial infections can kill and not even be detected by a parasite check. Yes, Albon is great, but what f the bacteria is resistant to Albon?

My vets are wonderful, but none will do a bacteria check on a goat unless I demand it, because it is just a goat.... Ugh.

Good luck. If I think of anything else that may be a help, I'll post.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

One of my goats got really bad diarrhea after being wormed (she always does as she seems very sensitive to chemical wormers) and I was having trouble getting it stopped. I read somewhere to try blackberry leaves. It made sense because my grandmother swore by blackberry juice for diarrhea in babies. It worked like a charm. I wonder, since she's refusing solids, if blackberry juice would also work in a goat? Maybe someone else on here would know? You can just squish and strain fresh blackberries so there is nothing added to it.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I ditto the spectoguard. It's the best stuff EVER for diarrhea that is not caused by coccidia. Dose is twice the dose on the label for pigs. Give it 2 times a day for 5 days. It tastes great, so you can just put it in her milk bottle.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

The nutrition of the fruit is different I think from the nutrition of the leaf? I would hesitate to give any kind of fruit juice for diarrhea... If any have evidence of the opposite, I submit to them...


----------



## MaggieJ (Aug 15, 2017)

Hello all. I have been visiting TheGoatSpot these past couple of days to gather information for the historical novel I'm writing. Right upfront I'm going to confess that my experience is with raising meat rabbits, not goats, but I think my experience may be helpful for goat owners too.

There are several common plants that help firm up loose stools and as far as I know they are all safe for goats and good nutrition as well. I've listed them below with links to help with identification for the Plantago species and the shepherd's purse.

*Safe Plants for Control of Diarrhea*

1. The leaves of *red raspberry, blackberry and strawberry*, either domestic or wild. (I see someone else has mentioned blackberry leaves.)

2. *Shepherd's Purse* (Capsella bursa-pastoris)
http://www.ediblewildfood.com/shepherds-purse.aspx

3. *The Plantains* (Plantago species)
Here are links to the most common ones:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plantago_major
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plantago_ovata
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plantago_lanceolata

In addition, this link - posted recently by one of the most respected members at my forum rabbittalk.com - contains valuable information about the use of the Plantago species for coccidiosis. https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articl ... MC4816998/

Hope this is helpful and thanks for letting me pop in to do my research.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

mariarose said:


> The nutrition of the fruit is different I think from the nutrition of the leaf? I would hesitate to give any kind of fruit juice for diarrhea... If any have evidence of the opposite, I submit to them...


That's the strange thing...I would normally agree 100%. However, I know it works with humans as it did with my son and my nephew when they were babies. I wouldn't generally give any juice to anyone or anything with diarrhea but there is something in it, even the fruit, that works. I know goats are very different from humans, however, so I just don't know with them.


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

I am so glad to know you are keeping her. With your big wonderful loving heart you should have something of your own that does not leave you after all your hard work. Sorry I am letting my soft side show!!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

mariarose said:


> I like Albon, I think it saved a kid of mine once. ScourChek and SpectoGuard will help even adult goats. So will dolomite. So will PeptoBismol, so will Walmart brand antidiarrheal medications, to stop or slow the flow. But none of them will cure the disease behind the flow. In using them you are doing a good thing, by allowing them not to die of dehydration while allowing them to heal. But you are not healing by them.


Actually, SpectoGard is an antibiotic, so it may cure the disease behind the flow. It's especially indicated for e. coli but works on other organisms as well.

From the description on the bottle:
"SpectoGard® Scour-Chek® contains spectinomycin. This antibiotic is fast-acting and effective against a variety of gram-negative and gram-positive organisms."


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

All antibiotics react with sulfa drug. Which, by the way, is also an antibiotic. 
Some of you are sure quick to overload on meds. 

In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king. 
He cannot rule the world. 
He is simply alone... 
Dean Koontz


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

GI Soother may help her tummy...1/2 teaspoon each Cayenne pepper, ginger, cinnamon, ACV and molasses in enough water to make maybe 10-15 cc to drench...can be give a few times a day..


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

goathiker said:


> All antibiotics react with sulfa drug. Which, by the way, is also an antibiotic.
> Some of you are sure quick to overload on meds.


Since it looks like this was directed at me, I'd like to point out that I did NOT suggest using SpectoGard with Albon. I have never used Albon myself and I don't know if there might be an adverse reaction, so I recommended consulting a vet or someone who has experience with both products.

I only suggested something that worked for me when all other remedies failed. Three of my kids were squirting watery, bloody, stinky diarrhea and one of them was starting to show signs of stress. He'd had runny stools for a week and there was more blood every day. I tried probiotics, C&D antitoxin, milk of magnesia, and several "natural" remedies to no effect, so I finally broke down and bought that expensive bottle of SpectoGard. It worked and it worked fast. I don't believe I "overloaded" my kids on medication, and next time I don't plan to wait so long before using it. If there's blood in the stool it means something is irritating the bowel, and the longer you let that go on, the more damage can be done.

This goat may not be so bad as my kids were, and maybe a change of diet is all she needs. If so, that's great! I fully support not using meds if you don't need them.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Not directed at anyone just a warning to be careful. 
Taken all together at face value there's enough suggestions here to drown the little thing. One must always pick and choose carefully for consequences as well as benefits. 

In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king. 
He cannot rule the world. 
He is simply alone... 
Dean Koontz


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I thought it was directed at me, frankly. You are right, we are quick to turn to pharma drugs. Perhaps because we just have so few goat specific remedies, that we are grateful when someone gives us off label instuctions, and that easily leads to a sharp focus on these off label remedies to the detriment of the knowledge of non drug solutions. Thanks Damfino and Goathiker.


----------



## slackwater (Jul 24, 2015)

If you have neomycin in hand, it will also work, vice the scour halt (spectinomycin).


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

I happen to notice you said yr using a small animal Vet, I urge you to see a livestock vet. There are no small animals with rumens, as good and kind yr vet may be, he should recommend a livestock vet to you.
My little Feta is only 24 lbs, and is 10 months old. Recently had poo problems, runny, bloody, clear at times, clotty, mucus, to brown and running. We think she may of poisoned herself on a plant in the yard. But, that was just a guess. Our vet said to give her enimas, one every 12 hours and suggest a few drops of evoo to sooth the ruman and help pass what may be irritating it. She also had me deworm her. She said if she won't eat solids put some chopped alfalfa in water and put that in turkey baster and force it down to get solids in her to get that ruman going. It worries me to hear a three month old isn't eating solids. Is she beltching or passing gas?
I was lucky, I have this one plant that the goats love, I call it my healing plant as no matter what ailes them they will eat it. I wish I knew it's name oddly enough it grows next to the wild blackberry bushes. If you find a blackberry bush, just cut the leaves, they don't eat the stems!
Last of all, all the wonderful members of this group post such wonderful suggestions, I love to have the options, as we all know what may work on one goat or animal, may or may not work for all. But your experience and knowledge is so valuable!! For one this post has so much information on the scours I bookmark it. If my preferred holistic way doesn't work, I have options. Thank you all for sharing on this subject of scours. It is one of the most common ailments in goats.


----------



## MaggieJ (Aug 15, 2017)

Oreosmom said:


> I was lucky, I have this one plant that the goats love, I call it my healing plant as no matter what ailes them they will eat it. I wish I knew it's name oddly enough it grows next to the wild blackberry bushes. If you find a blackberry bush, just cut the leaves, they don't eat the stems!


Oreosmom, would it be possible for you to post photos of your "healing plant"? It would be helpful to so many people if we could identify it properly and add it to our list of useful plants. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

I am using a tablet and can't get it to post pictures, if someone will email me, I will send pictures of it to you. Feta wouldn't eat alfalfa, grain, soda crackers, or even potato chips. But she munched two boquets of it. Really got her tummies working!! 
Here is another idea. Since she loves her milk so much, what about boiling it before feeding her. As a mother that worked great for my son. You could take it a step further and add some alfalfa leaf to the milk?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's the pictures






























In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king. 
He cannot rule the world. 
He is simply alone... 
Dean Koontz


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Is it just me or does that look like a peach tree?

(I am editing to say nevermind, after your description it's clearly not a peach tree).


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks goathiker for posting those pics. I'm in So. Oregon. And it is one of the plant that came with the house. You can see they've picked it clean as far as they can reach. It's about 15 ft high, and stays green all year even in snow. It's leafs are shiny but not waxy. New growth is usually a redish color.


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

it doesn't have any fruit. It's a shade plant, of some sort. Its been in the yard since I bought house 17 yrs ago.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It looks like an extremely elderly Salal bush, which would make sense because it's the plant I use for stomach trouble. 

In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king. 
He cannot rule the world. 
He is simply alone... 
Dean Koontz


----------



## MaggieJ (Aug 15, 2017)

At a glance, it might be this:
http://www.missouribotanicalgarden....inderDetails.aspx?taxonid=279014&isprofile=0&

I'll look further tomorrow if we don't have it nailed down by then.


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

It doesn't have any fruit and no flowers, but it does sprout little stems between the leaves a couple inches high that have yellowish seeds a bit larger than a ant, around may/June. They eat both leaves and small stems. Leaves grow up to 4 in. long. And it grows way past 10 ft tall.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Not Salal either then, it has small berries. 
I know I've seen that plant it'll come to me. 

In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king. 
He cannot rule the world. 
He is simply alone... 
Dean Koontz


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

The pictures I found of a salal showed little blue berries - does your plant have berries??? I would caution using a plant that might not be safe - or known for sure.


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

No berries, no flowering either. This was the first plant Oreo ate when I brought her home. It's the only plant they climb the tree to get more of. I'm lucky it grows tall as I bend limbs to get the leaves on top for their boquets. I will see if the neighbors know what it might be. All I know is it gets the running.


----------



## MaggieJ (Aug 15, 2017)

Oreosmom, are the leaves aromatic?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here we go, I knew I'd seen it. It's a Bay Leaf Laurel. Yes, the same Bay Leaf you put in spaghetti.









In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king. 
He cannot rule the world. 
He is simply alone... 
Dean Koontz


----------



## MaggieJ (Aug 15, 2017)

Oddly enough, Bay Laurel (Laurus nobilis) was my first thought when I saw the pictures. But with no mention of its wonderful scent, I didn't seriously consider it until yesterday. Imagine being able to grow it outdoors! I had one for a houseplant for many years.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

So this then? Cool. I need to find a plant. Love to have a laurel other than Mountain Laurel here....

http://www.missouribotanicalgarden.org/PlantFinder/PlantFinderDetails.aspx?kempercode=d418

Thank you once again, Goathiker.


----------



## bobvicbakr (Feb 15, 2014)

And that's how our herd started with just one. And then we got her a boyfriend and now we have 25. Lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Posted for Oreosmom 
















In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king. 
He cannot rule the world. 
He is simply alone... 
Dean Koontz


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

It sure looks like that's it, around April, May it has those tiny seed pods but their little white stems grow 2-3 inches past the leaves, they only seed for a week or so. Perhaps because the bush is so old there isn't much aroma. Or maybe they need to be dried out. But I believe you got it!


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

Reading about the bay Laurel it didn't mention it's medicinal uses?? But love spaghetti.!! Bet the goats would also!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

In that picture it looks like Manzanita. 









In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king. 
He cannot rule the world. 
He is simply alone... 
Dean Koontz


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm afraid we've all run far afield here; How's the baby goat?


----------



## wishawayfarms (May 1, 2017)

I have only read some of the suggestions,which are great, so I am not sure if there has been any advice on brambles. If the kid is eating hay and such, if you have black berry or raspberry bushes around give her some of the leaves from that. Depending on how old she is depends on how fast she gets the idea that this is natural good food for her tummy. I hope all goes well for you and the goats.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

groovyoldlady said:


> I'm afraid we've all run far afield here; How's the baby goat?


Trust Groovy to use the phrase "far afield" to bring us back from a "ranging" discussion on wild plants! I love it!

Yes, how is the littl'un?


----------



## Northwoods-Farm (Sep 30, 2016)

I very rarely comment on here...and for good reason.
~T


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

Thank you for taking in these poor animals. Hope they throw this person in jail. Get that fecal sample done. That will help slot. She definitely needs a buddy.


----------

